# Revealing Secret Stashes Online - Why YOU are an IDIOT for doing it...



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

Recently a long time poster who should know better and will remain nameless* because he's an idiot felt the need to post directions here to one of Killington's more interesting (but far from the *most* interesting) off the map spots.  I would not normally take time from my busy day to write such a detailed PSA, but seemingly this part of "bro-code" is not evident to some people.

Why is this a problem?  Everything is a secret until people find out about it.  It is one thing to be an accomplished skier and to observe the mountain while skiing and find something off trail to ski...._it's quite another to post directions online to a spot, so anyone, and possibly those lacking skills, can find it. _ This is not about exclusivity, the mountain is open to everyone, but they need to be willing to work for it.  Simply buying a lift ticket does not entitle you to the best the mountain has to offer.

In this case, the location in question is well known to most locals and regulars, and can be readily found off several trails by anyone looking to ski off trail.  It does see less traffic than you would expect; however, it gets skied out with only a moderate level of traffic.  In fact it's probably less popular than it used to be because of a reputation of it being badly skied off.  It is a narrow, technical trail/glade that requires quick turning.  Three snowboarders sideslipping down it would pack down all of it, and rip it down to dirt and rock in many places.  While it is not a complete secret, the vast majority of people skiing Killington will pass right by it without knowing it exists......nor do they have any business being on it.

The problem is *random hacks using google,* reading your post (in a thread about the hardest trails no less), finding the spot,* and sideslipping their way down it, *wrecking it for everyone.  Or even worse, getting hurt or lost, requiring evacuation by ski patrol, which could curb our freedom to ski off trail.  Enough people die skiing every year without you helping by getting them in over their head.  And what about those hard working people that have hiked up in the summer to trim back that little known glade, so they can make it better and enjoy it more?  I'm sure they would be angry if their freely given hard work was offered up to everybody online.  

People who want to know the spots will ski with a local friend, or look themselves.

*Show, don't tell *is the bro-code rule.  If you're skiing with someone, _show_ them. _ Don't tell_ people at the bar or the internet how to find the awesome spot you were skiing.  Nobody is impressed, they just think you're a fool.

Thanks for reading,

HS

*(Puck It)


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 20, 2014)

I saw some dude post secret stashes on TGR.....they were NOT happy (not that they ever are), although it was a pretty funny thread to read.

I agree to the "bro-code" though. As soon as a secret stash is made public, it's no longer secret. I've found a few stashes at Copper and Winter Park. Some were awesome, and some sucked really bad due to lots of downed trees that were 2 feet off the ground that I had to step over. 

The process of trial and error and the ultimate reward is what makes finding stashes worth it, and they shouldn't be made in public domain.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 20, 2014)

Has Puck It just been challenged to a secret stash ski-off at K?


----------



## RustyGroomer (Aug 20, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Has Puck It just been challenged to a secret stash ski-off at K?


Sounds like it to me.  Devil's Dong @ high noon.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 20, 2014)

As long as is happens at Killington. The unmarked glades at Cannon would be over Highway Star's head and we don't want to risk giving him information on terrain he could get hurt on.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> As long as is happens at Killington. The unmarked glades at Cannon would be over Highway Star's head and we don't want to risk giving him information on terrain he could get hurt on.



I've skied about a third (or more) of the off the map terrain at cannon.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh snap that definitely sounded like a challenge to me. I would tell HS to get even and post Cannon stashes but we know HS ONLY skis Killington dammit!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

By the way, that "stash" is visible to anyone not considered legally blind


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> By the way, that "stash" is visible to anyone not considered legally blind



98% of people skiing by the stash in question, ski like they are legally blind.  So there you go.


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey HS - can you post the link to "the directions here to one of Killington's more interesting (but far from the *most* interesting) off the map spots" that is currently under discussion.   I missed it the first time it was posted and too lazy to look it up.  Thanks!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't think anything is much of a secret within the ski area boundary. Especially at Killington


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I don't think anything is much of a secret within the ski area boundary. Especially at Killington



You're absolutely correct.  No need to look around further.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> You're absolutely correct.  No need to look around further.



Highway Star powder clinic?


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Highway Star powder clinic?



"Finding Powder" is always one of the topics at the Highway Star "Skiing: The Highway Way" clinics.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> I've skied about a third (or more) of the off the map terrain at cannon.



So you know where saddle sore and gunsight are? Btw. The secret stash is not a secret if you can see it.  Should I tell people where the Light?


You you have proved you are a douchebag. Yet again.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 20, 2014)

As much as HS annoys me sometimes, I think these points are valid. Bottom line is, people should keep their mouth shut about stashes. Amen


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> So you know where saddle sore and gunsight are? Btw. The secret stash is not a secret if you can see it.  Should I tell people where the Light?
> 
> 
> You you have proved you are a douchebag. Yet again.





skiNEwhere said:


> As much as HS annoys me sometimes, I think these points are valid. Bottom line is, people should keep their mouth shut about stashes. Amen




This is is not a stash.  It is completely obvious.  Just like the trails off the saddle at Cannon.  There is nothing secret about this.  Get over it.  I did let out anything top secret.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> So you know where saddle sore and gunsight are? Btw. The secret stash is not a secret if you can see it.  Should I tell people where the Light?
> 
> 
> You you have proved you are a douchebag. Yet again.



I know! I know! Could you just give GPS coordinates, detailed directions, and landmarks to remind me.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> This is is not a stash.  It is completely obvious.  Just like the trails off the saddle at Cannon.  There is nothing secret about this.  Get over it.  I did let out anything top secret.



That's not the point.  It IS a stash, please delete your posts.  I did ask you nicely several times.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> So you know where saddle sore and gunsight are? Btw. The secret stash is not a secret if you can see it.  Should I tell people where the Light?
> 
> 
> You you have proved you are a douchebag. Yet again.





skiNEwhere said:


> As much as HS annoys me sometimes, I think these points are valid. Bottom line is, people should keep their mouth shut about stashes. Amen




This is is not a stash.  It is completely obvious.  Just like the trails off the saddle at Cannon.  There is nothing secret about this.  Get over it.  I did let out anything top secret.
You can even access it from Big Dipper Glade.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> This is is not a stash.  It is completely obvious.  Just like the trails off the saddle at Cannon.  There is nothing secret about this.  Get over it.  I did let out anything top secret.



I wasn't referring to you, which is why I didn't quote you. I'm speaking in general that people shouldn't blab about stashes. If they want their friends to ski with them, then they should show them in person.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> That's not the point.  It IS a stash, please delete your posts.  I did ask you nicely several times.




Piss off douche.  As much as you think it a stash, it is not.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I wasn't referring to you, which is why I didn't quote you. I'm speaking in general that people shouldn't blab about stashes. If they want their friends to ski with them, then they should show them in person.



Thanks.  And I agree whole heartedly when it a truly hidden like stuff at Mitty and off Tuckerbrook.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I know! I know! Could you just give GPS coordinates, detailed directions, and landmarks to remind me.




Ride the HSQ at Cannon and you will see at least two of them.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Piss off douche.  As much as you think it a stash, it is not.



Cool. 

How would you feel if I posted a nicely detailed map of ALL of Cannon's stashes online?  And put your name on it?  Would that get you some real street cred with the locals up at Cannon?  

Bet that would really raise you from your current status of "wanker masshole".


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Cool.
> 
> How would you feel if I posted a nicely detailed map of ALL of Cannon's stashes online?  And put your name on it?  Would that get you some real street cred with the locals up at Cannon?
> 
> Bet that would really raise you from your current status of "wanker masshole".



Bring it dude. I dare you to do it.  Probably know crap about them. 

And  do get off your high f'ing horse.  You are not god.  If you persist I will post your stashes at Killington on every forum.


my new DMC.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Bring it dude. I dare you to do it.  Probably know crap about them.
> 
> And  do get off your high f'ing horse.  You are not god.  If you persist I will post your stashes at Killington on every forum.
> 
> ...



Lmao


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> my new DMC.



huh? 


Gotta say though I do enjoy reading threads with HS in then. They never cease to be interesting.


----------



## Tin (Aug 20, 2014)

GoPros and youtube are the worst thing to happen to secret stashes. People don't turn off the camera and show the way.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 20, 2014)

The only stashes at Killington are on the women.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 20, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> The only stashes at Killington are on the women.




.......................


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> The only stashes at Killington are on the women.



I think I have seen her there in the "Light". Who wants to know where that is?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> huh?
> 
> 
> Gotta say though I do enjoy reading threads with HS in then. They never cease to be interesting.




Dmc was my little Ewok friend that was got mad when I posted a very large pic and it bogged down his new iPhone. We hit it off from the start.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Dmc was my little Ewok friend that was got mad when I posted a very large pic and it bogged down his new iPhone. We hit it off from the start.



Ah. Knew it was reference to him, just not what. IIRC, he hated ewok references


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah proper etiquette with regards to off-map stashes is to keep it on a need-to-know basis and never to be advertised online.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Bring it dude. I dare you to do it.  Probably know crap about them.
> 
> And  do get off your high f'ing horse.  You are not god.  If you persist I will post your stashes at Killington on every forum.
> 
> ...



You're not enough of a regular at Killington OR Cannon to know either place particularly well, nor a capable enough skier to find or ski anywhere truly interesting, so stop pretending like you are.  I skied Cannon quite a bit before coming to Killington full time - believe me, all the real locals at Cannon KNOW you're a hoser masshole.  






But please continue with your pose-down, its very cute.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Ah. Knew it was reference to him, just not what. IIRC, he hated ewok references



And everything. A big cry baby when it was turned on him.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> The only stashes at Killington are on the women.



Women at Killington?  Skis aren't the only thing they have waxed.  And I'm not talking about facial hair.  Laser is pretty popular too.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah proper etiquette with regards to off-map stashes is to keep it on a need-to-know basis and never to be advertised online.




I agree totally but this is basically an extension of Double Dipper Glades that so thin now everything is skiable between Dipper and Lower East Fall. No searching needed. 

I would never ever divulge where the "Light " is or any of the other stuff off the peak.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 20, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> I skied Cannon quite a bit before coming to Killington full time



do you have to have the whole package removed to do that, or just the nuts?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

Highwaystar obviously not a Capt Obvious.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> You're not enough of a regular at Killington OR Cannon to know either place particularly well, nor a capable enough skier to find or ski anywhere truly interesting, so stop pretending like you are.  I skied Cannon quite a bit before coming to Killington full time - believe me, all the real locals at Cannon KNOW you're a hoser masshole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are calling me a poser. Poser!  And I do not consider myself a Masshole. I hate them too.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> You are calling me a poser. Poser!  And I do not consider myself a Masshole. I hate them too.



Well then GTFO!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 20, 2014)

There's so much love in this thread :flame:


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> do you have to have the whole package removed to do that, or just the nuts?



No, I just woke up and realized I needed to ski somewhere that actually got natural snow.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Well then GTFO!




I will a few years after daughter is out of college.  But will still have a base in Mass in ACK and but Franconia will be the ski home.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> You're not enough of a regular at Killington OR Cannon to know either place particularly well, nor a capable enough skier to find or ski anywhere truly interesting, so stop pretending like you are.  I skied Cannon quite a bit before coming to Killington full time - believe me, all the real locals at Cannon KNOW you're a hoser masshole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not as good as me but he's actually halfway decent


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> No, I just woke up and realized I needed to ski somewhere that actually got natural snow.




Obviously you don't know Cannon then as you say.  When there is no snow on the trails, it is all in the woods.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Well then GTFO!



I just find it hysterical that people from MA are trying to pass themselves off as hardcore Cannon locals.........when in fact, hardcore cannon locals do not post on Alpinezone, and have quite the dim view of massholes.

Killington?  Everybody is a transplant so there really isn't much attitude going around, except for a few kids who don't know any better.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> I just find it hysterical that people from MA are trying to pass themselves off as hardcore Cannon locals.........when in fact, hardcore cannon locals do not post on Alpinezone, and have quite the dim view of massholes.
> 
> Killington?  Everybody is a transplant so there really isn't much attitude going around, except for a few kids who don't know any better.



Preaching to the choir man. I challenged him to ski off last year and he never showed up!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Preaching to the choir man. I challenged him to ski off last year and he never showed up!



According to rule #1 of the ski-off manual, that constitutes a forfeiture.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> According to rule #1 of the ski-off manual, that constitutes a forfeiture.



Technically I didn't show up either! It was torrential rain


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Technically I didn't show up either! It was torrential rain



Shhhh. No one needs to know that part of the story.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 20, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> No, I just woke up and realized I needed to ski somewhere that actually got natural snow.



So of all the places in the world you went to Killington?  And spend your time obsessing over snowmaking?    I'm not familiar with all of the terminology...  are you considered fully "post-op" or still in the trannysitional stage?


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Obviously you don't know Cannon then as you say.  When there is no snow on the trails, it is all in the woods.



Yeah, that extra 100" Killington gets over Cannon makes no difference at all.  Just keep telling yourself that, fine by me!


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 20, 2014)

I like how Puck It is trying to defend himself for exposing stashes and thinking we are all going to back him up.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 20, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> I like how Puck It is trying to defend himself for exposing stashes and thinking we are all going to back him up.



You act like it's yours.....did you cut it? Maintain it so others could enjoy it? Until you can yes you really have no right to say anything. Like Puck It said, this is not anything I would consider a stash.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> So of all the places in the world you went to Killington?  And spend your time obsessing over snowmaking?    I'm not familiar with all of the terminology...  are you considered fully "post-op" or still in the trannysitional stage?



Actually, Killington is one of the better ski scenes for those who prefer the company of attractive women, vs. swarthy bearded mountain men who occasionally wear spandex (shudder).

Killington:






Cannon:


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> You act like it's yours.....did you cut it? Maintain it so others could enjoy it? Until you can yes you really have no right to say anything. Like Puck It said, this is not anything I would consider a stash.



Dude you know the point we are making and you know its the right one. Quit giving your homeboy a reach around.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 20, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Actually, Killington is one of the better ski scenes for those who prefer the company of attractive women, vs. swarthy bearded mountain men who occasionally wear spandex (shudder).
> 
> Killington:



And you keep them in a plastic lined closet?  I guess that's all you can think of to do with them.   I think I've seen this one before....


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 20, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> Dude you know the point we are making and you know its the right one. Quit giving your homeboy a reach around.



Sorry, but this is funny.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> Dude you know the point we are making and you know its the right one. Quit giving your homeboy a reach around.




Again not a stash when it is along side of trail and tracks lead into it and from the glade just keep traversing left.  Have you seen Big Dipper glade lately. Not really a glade anymore.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Again not a stash when it is along side of trail and tracks lead into it and from the glade just keep traversing left.  Have you seen Big Dipper glade lately. Not really a glade anymore.



You probably fell three times the last time you tried to ski it.

Not the sharpest tool in the shed, are you...?



			
				ORIGINAL POST IN THE THREAD said:
			
		

> In this case, the location  in question is well known to most locals and regulars, and can be  readily found off several trails by anyone looking to ski off  trail.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> And you keep them in a plastic lined closet?  I guess that's all you can think of to do with them.   I think I've seen this one before....



You're not really a ladies man, are you?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> You probably fell three times the last time you tried to ski it.
> 
> Not the sharpest tool in the shed, are you...?



And you are? Your point makes no sense.  Just validating that it is visible.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 20, 2014)

Two points regarding this thread: 1. It's August; 2. This is Highwaystar. Nothing more.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm kind of slow but? Isn't this thread having the opposite effect of keeping stashes to yourself.
There's a bunch of people on Google Earth now looking up K mart and Cannon.
My Pa. stash takes equipment that not many people have and some on foot DD so I don't mind if a few people earn it .


----------



## Tin (Aug 20, 2014)

When "The Light" and "Cooper's" are big secrets the mountain isn't too special. Especially when the one peak next door has tons of untouched snow, better tree skiing, and less people.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 20, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Two points regarding this thread: 1. It's August; 2. This is Highwaystar. Nothing more.



Was thinking the exact same thing.

I'd say just knowing the names of the stashes is enough to start asking around and get your foot in the door. 

Stash info, including name should be Top Secret/SCI


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 20, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> 2. This is Highway Star.



...................


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 20, 2014)

Sheesh.  You guys are acting like he gave away a stash at Ski Sundown!


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow you guys are talking about Killington & douche bags & my name didn't come up. I'm impressed.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Wow you guys are talking about Killington & douche bags & my name didn't come up. I'm impressed.


Stemaboat1. There you go.

Is this stash really that secret?


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Aug 20, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> And you keep them in a plastic lined closet?  I guess that's all you can think of to do with them.   I think I've seen this one before....


Do you like Huey Lewis and The News?  -

 - Their early work was a little too new wave for my tastes, but when  Sports came out in '83, I think they really came into their own,  commercially and artistically. The whole album has a clear, crisp sound,  and a new sheen of consummate professionalism that really gives the  songs a big boost. He's been compared to Elvis Costello, but I think  Huey has a far more bitter, cynical sense of humor.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2014)

〽❄❅;852849 said:
			
		

> Do you like Huey Lewis and The News?  -
> 
> - Their early work was a little too new wave for my tastes, but when  Sports came out in '83, I think they really came into their own,  commercially and artistically. The whole album has a clear, crisp sound,  and a new sheen of consummate professionalism that really gives the  songs a big boost. He's been compared to Elvis Costello, but I think  Huey has a far more bitter, cynical sense of humor.




They are coming out of the woodwork today.  First skifane and now you!


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Stemaboat1. There you go.
> 
> Is this stash really that secret?


What stash?


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Aug 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> They are coming out of the woodwork today.  First skifane and now you!


hooked me with the big dipper...often wondered what had happened to "the big dipper" i skied in 1977/78, not that there was anything secret about it! 
And yes i do know a secret stash, good one too. It's in the 'dacks.   find the residence built at the highest elevation in the 'dacks and you're pretty much there   But, private property and you just may run into Patrick Bateman! :blink: lol.


----------



## Edd (Aug 21, 2014)

〽❄❅;852849 said:
			
		

> Do you like Huey Lewis and The News?  -
> 
> - Their early work was a little too new wave for my tastes, but when  Sports came out in '83, I think they really came into their own,  commercially and artistically. The whole album has a clear, crisp sound,  and a new sheen of consummate professionalism that really gives the  songs a big boost. He's been compared to Elvis Costello, but I think  Huey has a far more bitter, cynical sense of humor.



Very, very, nice. You get bonus points.


----------



## Nick (Aug 21, 2014)

Generally stash discussions go into PM. I have am idea. What if we made a stash discussion subforum that is private so only members with >1000 posts could read or something like that.


----------



## WzGy44 (Aug 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Thanks.  And I agree whole heartedly when it a truly hidden like stuff at Mitty and off Tuckerbrook.



Wow wow wow. Hold up now. There's nothing hidden off to the sides of tuckerbrook and the only good trail on mittersill is Barons Run


----------



## dlague (Aug 21, 2014)

Scotty you must have some secret stash!


.......


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

Nick said:


> Generally stash discussions go into PM. I have am idea. What if we made a stash discussion subforum that is private so only members with >1000 posts could read or something like that.



Too many hacks with over 1000 posts.


----------



## marcski (Aug 21, 2014)

This thread blows the Sundown DD thread by leaps and bounds.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 21, 2014)

marcski said:


> This thread blows the Sundown DD thread by leaps and bounds.



I got to step up my game.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

marcski said:


> This thread blows the Sundown DD thread by leaps and bounds.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 21, 2014)

Which stache is better?
Beibs -





VS

Burgundy -





Oops, I Googled the wrong stach thread. Carry on...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Too many hacks with over 1000 posts.


Yup

For example, I think GSS had a 1,000 posts in under 2 months.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 21, 2014)

Which one of these top-30 Killington insiders is Highway Star?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

BTW. Youtube and GoPro kinda make secrets easy to find.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 21, 2014)

highway star said:


>



potd!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2014)

I think I'll bring a GoPro up to Killington next year and make a guided tour video of all of the secret stashes.  It will take some effort, but it would probably be worth it to watch the ensuing epic meltdown from Highwaystar.


----------



## Nick (Aug 21, 2014)

^with GPS map overlay, plz.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

Nick said:


> ^with GPS map overlay, plz.



Just use the playback on Ski Tracks and post it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2014)

Anyone else notice how this thread is having a reciprocal effect?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 21, 2014)

Your going to make him have a panic attack


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 21, 2014)

It's funny that one of the stashes are off a trail named "The Stash".


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> It's funny that one of the stashes are off a trail named "The Stash".



Shhhh!  The Sstash is a secret


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I think I'll bring a GoPro up to Killington next year and make a guided tour video of all of the secret stashes.  It will take some effort, but it would probably be worth it to watch the ensuing epic meltdown from Highwaystar.



Better be careful.  Highway Star and his TGR buddies might be lurking behind a tree in the drainage in the woods on the right side of Upper East Fall that bags a right before Lower East Fall and dumps back into the Big Dipper Glade waiting to steal your film.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Better be careful. Highway Star and his TGR buddies might be lurking behind a tree in the drainage in the woods on the right side of Upper East Fall that bags a right before Lower East Fall and dumps back into the Big Dipper Glade waiting to steal your film.



Can you point it out to me again on the map so I don't get lost?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Better be careful.  Highway Star and his TGR buddies might be lurking behind a tree in the drainage in the woods on the right side of Upper East Fall that bags a right before Lower East Fall and dumps back into the Big Dipper Glade waiting to steal your film.



I'm not worried.  A well timed hip check during a mandatory GS turn will take care of any threat from him.


----------



## dlague (Aug 21, 2014)

I am learning more about secret stashes than I have ever learned - Thanks HS for starting this thread!  Seems like calling out someone just raises pissitivity level and a stash off results!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

dlague said:


> I am learning more about secret stashes than I have ever learned - Thanks HS for starting this thread! Seems like calling out someone just raises pissitivity level and a stash off results!




There is no such thing as a "Stash Off".  Or is there?  if it is a secret.  You may be on to something. Further investigation is needed.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> There is no such thing as a "Stash Off".  Or is there?  if it is a secret.  You may be on to something. Further investigation is needed.



Can't wait for the rules to this one.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2014)

I think in reality highway star is a method actor who played the douchebag antagonist skier in those 80's and early 90's ski movies and thinks he is better than everyone. 

You can break character now man, the shoot is over


----------



## dlague (Aug 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> There is no such thing as a "Stash Off".  Or is there?  if it is a secret.  You may be on to something. Further investigation is needed.



I am going to tell about a secret stash on your mountain, followed by the other telling about a secret stash on the other mountain!



MadMadWorld said:


> Can't wait for the rules to this one.



1) has to be secret
2) the one that reports the most stashes wins!


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 21, 2014)

I love how a Killington regular is joining in on the hazing.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2014)

People like ribbing highway star and his personality. I get it.

But progressively posting more and more info about stashes doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> People like ribbing highway star and his personality. I get it.
> 
> But progressively posting more and more info about stashes doesn't make any sense to me.



None of these are stashes. Coops is like a freeway.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> People like ribbing highway star and his personality. I get it.
> 
> But progressively posting more and more info about stashes doesn't make any sense to me.



Some of this stuff gets skied off faster than the trails on a powder day.

I'm cooling with it until people start sharing from my favorite mountains


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Some of this stuff gets skied off faster than the trails on a powder day.
> 
> I'm cooling with it until people start sharing from my favorite mountains



Sorry Bradford does not have any!!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Some of this stuff gets skied off faster than the trails on a powder day.


Exactly, seen it many times where the well known glades & even wide open trails are left untouched while everyone hits their "secret" stashes.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Exactly, seen it many times where the well known glades & even wide open trails are left untouched while everyone hits their "secret" stashes.




And where may that be!!!!!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2014)

I'd say that depends on the time of the year. If it's Presidents' Day weekend I doubt the stashes would get skied out first.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> None of these are stashes. Coops is like a freeway.


Traverse in, traverse out. Nothing really to ski in there unless you go off the backside where you'll spend the rest of the day trying to get rescued.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Traverse in, traverse out. Nothing really to ski in there unless you go off the backside where you'll spend the rest of the day trying to get rescued.



True, my point was it is not a secret.  

BTW, the Euros make maps for freeriding at their resorts.

http://www.bergzeit.co.uk/freeride-map-2/?_artperpage=24


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 21, 2014)

Here is a pic of Satan's Slit. It's a new glade for Ski Sundown this year it will be located in the woods off the recently announced EXPERTS ONLY! Satan's Staircase. This truly no fall zone, no messing around here kids. Your going to want to pack a diaper or change of clothes for this one!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Can't wait for the rules to this one.



Just Google it...
http://beardteamusa.org/world/moustaches/


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2014)

dlague said:


> Scotty you must have some secret stash!
> 
> 
> .......



It is in Roxbury, NY and I be happy to show anyone the little percentage of glades their that I have learned from others from here.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


>



Requirement:  when outing a stash, you need to get a selfie of yourself in a dorky hat.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 21, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> It is in Roxbury, NY and I be happy to show anyone the little percentage of glades their that I have learned from others from here.



Really? He set you up for a ganja joke and that's what you give him?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Really? He set you up for a ganja joke and that's what you give him?



I have plenty of those jokes already on this board.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 21, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> I have plenty of those jokes already on this board.



What is going on? Scotty types out a serious post and writes it in a complete coherent sentence.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> What is going on? Scotty types out a serious post and writes it in a complete coherent sentence.




Even a broken clock is right twice a day.  Just wait for the next post.


----------



## catskillman (Aug 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Dmc was my little Ewok friend that was got mad when I posted a very large pic and it bogged down his new iPhone. We hit it off from the start.


  I have not seen him since the last day @ Hunter.  Is he OK - He moved, maybe that is keeping him busy, or did they remove him from this site... again


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

I found this video of Puck It's crew shredding one of Cannon's stashes, they really bring it:


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2014)

catskillman said:


> I have not seen him since the last day @ Hunter.  Is he OK - He moved, maybe that is keeping him busy, or did they remove him from this site... again



DMC decided to not post here any more from what I understand, He is ok and posts  at other places.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 21, 2014)

catskillman said:


> I have not seen him since the last day @ Hunter.  Is he OK - He moved, maybe that is keeping him busy, or did they remove him from this site... again



Doesnt he travel a bunch for work? 

Also I dont think he was removed, more on his own accord.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> DMC decided to not post here any more from what I understand, He is ok and posts  at other places.



DMC was an interesting guy but I enjoyed his posts. Tell him to come back.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 21, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> DMC decided to not post here any more from what I understand, He is ok and posts  at other places.



Oh no - did someone inadvertently reveal the top secret location of the X trail?


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

Lol.  I ski stuff at Killington that you'd never find in 10 years.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 21, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Lol.  I ski stuff at Killington that you'd never find in 10 years.



Just wait until I rack up enough posts to access the secret stash sub-forum!!


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 21, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Lol.  I ski stuff at Killington that you'd never find in 10 years.



No one cares though. Most people go out and have a good time and don't worry about stashes or ski offs, or how good they are, or any of the crap you talk about on every ski forum under the sun.


----------



## benski (Aug 21, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> I found this video of Puck It's crew shredding one of Cannon's stashes, they really bring it:



Some of those people should lose there passes for skiing in the woods when they can't even use poles. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> No one cares though. Most people go out and have a good time and don't worry about stashes or ski offs, or how good they are, or any of the crap you talk about on every ski forum under the sun.



Oh. I probably ski a bunch more powder than you do.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Lol.  I ski stuff at Killington that you'd never find in 10 years.



I can promise you, that I could ski anywhere you've ever been at Killington.  I might not know where it is, but a buddy of mine has been a full time patroler there for years and has literally covered every square inch of K.  The joke whenever I go into the patrol shack is how know one ever knows where he goes.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I can promise you, that I could ski anywhere you've ever been at Killington.  I might not know where it is, but a buddy of mine has been a full time patroler there for years and has literally covered every square inch of K.  The joke whenever I go into the patrol shack is how know one ever knows where he goes.



Nope.  Nice try though.  How come I'm finding fresh 3 days after a storm?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> How come I'm finding fresh 3 days after a storm?



Extremely low standards?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Nope.  Nice try though.  How come I'm finding fresh 3 days after a storm?



yup, you're the only one at K who can find the fresh 3 days after the storm just like I'm the only one who can find fresh at Stowe 3 days after the storm.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> DMC was an interesting guy but I enjoyed his posts. Tell him to come back.



I had this conservation with him he will not come back with a one poster still here. You can pm and see what he says. I wish he come back to posting here to.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 21, 2014)

Another famous "yes I can. No you can't" AZ argument!


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Extremely low standards?



Nope, just a few spots.....

Bro - "Hey Highway Star, where do you feel like skiing today?"
HS - "_We will ski where nobody else is skiing._  But we should go hit first tracks on sore thumb, those clowns on the internet think it's the shizz or something.............yeah, only if you're the first one down it."
Bro - "Oh yeah, the guys that threatened to reveal the closely guarded location of the light?  They can't be serious."
HS - "I know right? Sheesh."

True story.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> yup, you're the only one at K who can find the fresh 3 days after the storm just like I'm the only one who can find fresh at Stowe 3 days after the storm.



100% lift served no hiking?  Uh huh?  Suuuuuuuuure.


----------



## dlague (Aug 21, 2014)

Is these secret?  Happen to find them via google!

If you are looking to score some pow and it has been a few days since a storm, check out the top of Ramshead.  A quick ten-minute hike will bring you to the top of the old double chair lift; from here you have four different runs to choose from.  Even though they are short, it’s well worth it.

Or how about between Anarchy and Juanita!

Or  Between upper part of Devils Fiddle and Bear Cub


----------



## Tin (Aug 21, 2014)

Or you could look for the dozens of tracks heading off the skier's right of Escapade, stuff beyond Powerline, Northstar to Patsy's is one big glade. Don't get mad HS, I didn't give out directions to Mouse Trap Woods.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Nope, just a few spots.....
> 
> Bro - "Hey Highway Star, where do you feel like skiing today?"
> HS - "_I ski where nobody else skis._  But we should go hit first tracks on sore thumb, those clowns on the internet think it's the shizz or something.............yeah, only if you're the first one down it."
> ...


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

Nooobs.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

dlague said:


> Is these secret?  Happen to find them via google!
> 
> If you are looking to score some pow and it has been a few days since a storm, check out the top of Ramshead.  A quick ten-minute hike will bring you to the top of the old double chair lift; from here you have four different runs to choose from.  Even though they are short, it’s well worth it.
> 
> ...



You're an idiot. (Please refer to the first post of the thread)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 21, 2014)

I think we all just need to sign-up for a Highway Star clinic


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

Tin said:


> Or you could look for the dozens of tracks heading off the skier's right of Escapade, stuff beyond Powerline, Northstar to Patsy's is one big glade. Don't get mad HS, I didn't give out directions to Mouse Trap Woods.



Eh, you've pretty much covered it.  Oh well, I give up.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 21, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> You're an idiot. (Please refer to the first post of the thread)



Lol you hit a nerve with that one!


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Lol you hit a nerve with that one!



Eh, I don't really ski those, they are a bit played out.  But he's still an idiot.


----------



## dlague (Aug 21, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> You're an idiot. (Please refer to the first post of the thread)



Why thank you!  You are so kind! And I did refer to the first thread which gave me the idea!

BTW  One is made up (a guess), one was found via youtube (they need to learn the code I guess) and the other one was in an article about Killington

I can search for more if you would like - unfortunately for you, you brought attention to it!


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

dlague said:


> Why thank you!  You are so kind! And I did refer to the first thread which gave me the idea!
> 
> BTW  One is made up (a guess), one was found via youtube (they need to learn the code I guess) and the other one was in an article about Killington
> 
> I can search for more if you would like - unfortunately for you, you brought attention to it!



You're an idiot.

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=killington+secrets&safe=active


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 21, 2014)

What about that area between Dream Maker and Thimble? I heard it was pretty sick.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 21, 2014)

What about those streets on the Monopoly board? Something....ave.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> What about that area between Dream Maker and Thimble? I heard it was pretty sick.



What are you throwing darts at a map?  Totally unskiable dense woods that flat out or end in 30ft high cliff overlooking the terrain park.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2014)

Let's play a drinking game. Everytime HS calls someone a moron you chug a beer. Everytime he calls someone an idiot, that's one shot


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> I had this conservation with him he will not come back with a one poster still here. You can pm and see what he says. I wish he come back to posting here to.




That at would be me!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> What are you throwing darts at a map?  Totally unskiable dense woods that flat out or end in 30ft high cliff overlooking the terrain park.




What at the stuff down past Low Rider?  What about the old glade off the SRT?


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> What at the stuff down past Low Rider?  What about the old glade off the SRT?



Interesting.  This thread is proving to be an invaluable resource for skiing at Killington.  I propose that Nick make it a sticky.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 21, 2014)

Ahh f!ck it...Mississippi Ave....Sore Thumb......have fun kids


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 21, 2014)

Is the old Devil's Fiddle liftline skiable?  Do the locals have a clever little name for it?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Is the old Devil's Fiddle liftline skiable?  Do the locals have a clever little name for it?



No, but the resort calls it centerpiece as it is a named trail


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> No, but the resort calls it centerpiece as it is a named trail



Centerpiece appears to be closer to the Bear Mountain Quad than satisfies my recollection.  Did they bother removing the lift towers?


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> What at the stuff down past Low Rider?  What about the old glade off the SRT?



Bike trails that are too flat to be any good, but you're welcome to try.  Echo woods, grown in but a few paths, pretty flat.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Is the old Devil's Fiddle liftline skiable?  Do the locals have a clever little name for it?



As of 5 years ago, yes, last year no, too grown in.  Would need to go up with a crew of people or power tools to clear it, but why bother as its only likely to be skiable a half dozen days a year.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Centerpiece appears to be closer to the Bear Mountain Quad than satisfies my recollection.  Did they bother removing the lift towers?



Centerpiece is a maintained glade entirely in the woods, separate from the liftline.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 21, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> As of 5 years ago, yes, last year no, too grown in.  Would need to go up with a crew of people or power tools to clear it, but why bother as its only likely to be skiable a half dozen days a year.



Too bad.  Bet it would be awesome in the right conditions.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 21, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Centerpiece is a maintained glade entirely in the woods, separate from the liftline.



That's what I thought.  Thanks.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 21, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Too bad.  Bet it would be awesome in the right conditions.



It was, back in the day.  Brush in there is currently about 10ft tall, dense, and NOT skiable, and I did look last year, had to bail to centerpiece.  Would need a ice storm to mat down the brush, followed by 4 ft of heavy snow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> That at would be me!



So why dont the you and DMC just used the ignore button. That what it is their for.


----------



## dlague (Aug 21, 2014)

Now we are talking more info please!  Has glad to see giving advice.


.......


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> So why dont the you and DMC just used the ignore button. That what it is their for.



Nah, he is too easy to get a rise out of.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Nah, he is too easy to get a rise out of.



He has good posts. I don't know if you don't wanna to see him come back, but I think this place would be more interesting with him around.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> He has good posts. I don't know if you don't wanna to see him come back, but I think this place would be more interesting with him around.




But he he could dish it out but could not take the same back.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 22, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Interesting.  This thread is proving to be an invaluable resource for skiing at Killington.  I propose that Nick make it a sticky.



Why stop at a sticky?  Nick is turning it into CASH-MONEY in his pocket.  He's already got it advertised on FaceBook as "Heated debate in the forums about the discussion of secret powder stashes at popular resorts. Link -->http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...shes-Online-Why-YOU-are-an-IDIOT-for-doing-it"   We may rib each other as "tools" But Nick knows that we truly are advertising tools.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Why stop at a sticky?  Nick is turning it into CASH-MONEY in his pocket.  He's already got it advertised on FaceBook as "Heated debate in the forums about the discussion of secret powder stashes at popular resorts. Link -->http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...shes-Online-Why-YOU-are-an-IDIOT-for-doing-it"   We may rib each other as "tools" But Nick knows that we truly are advertising tools.




Awesome.

But really, does anyone actually follow alpinezone on facebook, aside from the occasional cannon local wannabe?


----------



## dlague (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey I resemble that remark!


.......


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 22, 2014)

Is anyone actually NOT using ad blocking software?  I've got adblock plus on firefox, and have IE completely locked down (virtually zero ads) using the "tracking protection" feature.  I wouldn't make any long term investments in companies that rely on internet advertising for revenue.

http://www.giantbomb.com/forums/off-topic-31/what-would-happen-if-everybody-had-adblock-1450481/


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 22, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Is anyone actually NOT using ad blocking software?  I've got adblock plus on firefox, and have the "tracking protection" completely locked down on IE.



You are slightly bipolar


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> You are slightly bipolar



You're an idiot if you don't block internet ads.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 22, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Awesome.
> 
> But really, does anyone actually follow alpinezone on facebook, aside from the occasional cannon local wannabe?



Who are you calling that? Cannonball or me?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 22, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> You're an idiot if you don't block internet ads.




You love calling people names.  Why?  Mommy issues?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't feed the trolls


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 22, 2014)

This troll is fun to feed


----------



## Puck it (Aug 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> This troll is fun to feed



Brings a little joy to our day other drab days of summer.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Puck it (Aug 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 13295




Get it right.  This is a skiing forum. Not a cross dressing forum

.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 22, 2014)

This one might be better for HS.  Notice the mouth!!!!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 22, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Get it right.  This is a skiing forum. Not a cross dressing forum
> 
> .



DAMMIT! Adios everyone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2014)

My apologies for improper troll etiquette. Won't happen again


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 22, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Who are you calling that? Cannonball or me?



Both.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2014)

This thread is toast


----------



## Puck it (Aug 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> This thread is toast




Ha!!! Get it!!!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2014)

You're punny!


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Why stop at a sticky?  Nick is turning it into CASH-MONEY in his pocket.  He's already got it advertised on FaceBook as "Heated debate in the forums about the discussion of secret powder stashes at popular resorts. Link -->http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...shes-Online-Why-YOU-are-an-IDIOT-for-doing-it"   We may rib each other as "tools" But Nick knows that we truly are advertising tools.



I think you are severely overestimating the amount of revenue this site produces. Like, exponentially overestimating.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Better call Deval I don't think that's minimum wage in Massachusetts


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 22, 2014)

Nick said:


> I think you are severely overestimating the amount of revenue this site produces. Like, exponentially overestimating.



I'm not estimating the amount at all.  I'm just saying that encouraging threads is the name of the game for a site owner.  Which is completely cool and understandable.  No need to pretend it isn't.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I'm just saying that encouraging threads is the name of the game for a site owner.  Which is completely cool



Correct.  When we are all pissing each other off, you should be poking us with a stick rather than trying to smooth things over!  It's only an online forum.  Hopefully no one is getting TOO worked up...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breakout12 (Aug 22, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> This is not about exclusivity, the mountain is open to everyone, but they need to be willing to work for it.  *Simply buying a lift ticket does not entitle you to the best the mountain has to offer*.



Really?  Why not?  And who are you to decide?  Please explain your authority in such cases.  You are a ticket buying customer like everyone else.  You are equal, not superior.


----------



## SkiFanE (Aug 22, 2014)

Too effing funny...worse than a cat fight in here!  I was told never to go into the woods in NE.  Bears.  Big Bad Bears.  They rip you to shreds then steal your flask and dug out.  You are all so brave to venture into the woods, look what happened to my good buddy at K after he following one of Puck Its directions.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I'm not estimating the amount at all.  I'm just saying that encouraging threads is the name of the game for a site owner.  Which is completely cool and understandable.  No need to pretend it isn't.


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2014)

Highway Star said:


>



Well there ya go


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 22, 2014)

Nick said:


> Well there ya go



Did HS manage to drive up traffic with the TGR cross-post?


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 22, 2014)

Nick said:


> Well there ya go



time to sell!!!


----------



## Tin (Aug 22, 2014)

spring_mountain_high said:


> time to sell!!!



Found a pic of Nick and Steph.


----------



## mbedle (Aug 22, 2014)

Nick said:


> Well there ya go



Congratulation Nick.... I see retirement coming real soon.  lol


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2014)

40 dunkin donut's coffees for an AZ


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2014)

Tin said:


> Found a pic of Nick and Steph.



I didn't see it. But I hope it was awesome?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> By the way,* that "stash" is visible to anyone not considered legally blind*





MadMadWorld said:


> *I don't think anything is much of a secret within the ski area boundary.*





steamboat1 said:


> Exactly, *seen it many times where the well  known glades & even wide open trails are left untouched while  everyone hits their "secret" stashes.*



Firstly, I go camping on a barrier island and miss this?  Figures.

Secondly, I agree with the above.  I doubt more than 1 in 20 of what people call "secret stashes" are really "secrets" at all, and if it's in the boundaries, highly unlikely.  I can only think of ONE truly "secret stash" I know of that's between the boundaries (Smuggs), but then, I think I tend to have a fairly realistic sense of the world.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 22, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> *It's funny that one of the stashes are off a trail named "The Stash"*.





Puck it said:


> *Shhhh!  The Stash is a secret*



It's INGENIOUS! 

 They hid it in plain sight!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I think *we all just need to sign-up for a Highway Star clinic*



Sign-up?    It's invite ONLY.  You need to be _chosen_.



Breakout12 said:


> Really?  Why not?  And who are you to decide?    Please explain your authority in such cases.  You are a ticket buying   customer like everyone else. * You are equal, not superior.*



Someone clearly doesn't realize they're talking to _"a top-10 best skier at Killington, any day on the mountain_."



Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> *My Pa. stash*



There's tree skiing in PA?  I dont care where it is, THAT counts as a "secret stash" in my book.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Aug 23, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Firstly, I go camping on a barrier island and miss this?  Figures.
> 
> Secondly, I agree with the above.  I doubt more than 1 in 20 of what people call "secret stashes" are really "secrets" at all, and if it's in the boundaries, highly unlikely.  I can only think of ONE truly "secret stash" I know of that's between the boundaries (Smuggs), but then, I think I tend to have a fairly realistic sense of the world.


I think the one i know in the 'dacks qualifies too, only much falls on private property. At one point i can clearly see skiers tackling a high elevation steep hard packed icy black diamond run as i'm making fresh tracks well another spot has me looking over a cliff at some boring lower elevation groomers.. With some luck i'll be invited back and get to explore more to figure out how to go in and out via the two in bounds locations for lift served access without killing myself. Actually surprised none of you guys know of it, could be because of the private property aspect, idk???


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 23, 2014)

〽❄❅;853589 said:
			
		

> * Actually surprised none of you guys know of it*, could be because of the private property aspect, idk???



There's sadly not a lot of posters here that ski the DAX.  I ski roughly 6 days there a season, and that's probably high for this board, which is heavily VT and NH focused.  I think AZ would benefit tremendously from more Upstate NY posters or simply folks who travel to ski at Gore & Whiteface.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 23, 2014)

There were a bunch for a while, some might consider them pretty sassy however.


----------



## marcski (Aug 23, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> There's sadly not a lot of posters here that ski the DAX.  I ski roughly 6 days there a season, and that's probably high for this board, which is heavily VT and NH focused.  I think AZ would benefit tremendously from more Upstate NY posters or simply folks who travel to ski at Gore & Whiteface.



And, here I thought this site was a Sundown season pass perk.


----------

